# HS970 Fuel tank



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2019)

I have a hs970 purchased in 2007. A few days ago it was necessary to clean the carburetor. The information in this 



 nice video + the "6176861E7 - Honda HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 HS1132 Snow blower Service Repair Shop Manual" was used.

After draining the fuel tank and removing the carburetor, I took a look into the fuel tank. Cleaning was necessary! The fuel tank is fitted by 2 bolts (numbered 1 and 4 in the attached picture) and 2 nuts (number 2 and 3). Bolts on the carburetor side and nuts on the other side. The repair shop manual was not very helpful and I could not find useful information on the internet regarding tank removal and refitting. After some fiddling around, I figured out how to do it and want to share this information, hoping it will be to help for someone, some day.

As the title of the repair shop manual indicates, there are a number of models being quite similar, and it seems that also the 970 is quite similar to the models mentioned in the manual.

Since I have no specialist tools, the gap between the bolt 4 and the plastic cover (5) was too narrow to be able to access the bolt. Therefore I removed the bolts holding the plastic cover, that more or less surrounds the chute. I also removed the black plastic holder for the chute wire from position 5 and bent the wire away. The plastic holder with the wire inside was removed from the hole near number 5 and moved away; on the attached picture located at the end of the yellow line.

Removing the fuel tank was easiest when bolt 1 and nut 2 was removed first, then bolt 4 and finally nut 3. Nut 3 is difficult to remove without having the tank more or less loose after removing all the other bolts and the nut. Bolt 4 was never completely removed, as can be seen from the picture.

Refitting the fuel tank was by far easiest by entering nut 3 first, not tightening it, then bolt 4, and finally number 1 and 2. Finally, I refitted the plastic holder in hole 5 and the plastic cover.

Øyvind.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Oyvind

Thanks for the info.

.


----------

